
Carnegie Educational Institution Classification - russtypinn
http://carnegieclassifications.iu.edu/index.php
======
russtypinn
This system is used to classify colleges and universities into some thirty
plus categories based on student population, degree type, and broad area of
study. There is a PDF flowchart that explains the classifications: [PDF]
[http://carnegieclassifications.iu.edu/downloads/CCIHE2015-Fl...](http://carnegieclassifications.iu.edu/downloads/CCIHE2015-FlowCharts-01Feb16.pdf)

I came across this on The Research and Education Networking Information
Sharing and Analysis Center (REN-ISAC)'s site as a method of calculating
membership fees as a function of institution size. [https://www.ren-
isac.net/membership/fees.html](https://www.ren-isac.net/membership/fees.html)

